# Some hook sets that will give you the hebegebe's



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

My toes curled a few times!!!


----------



## Fast Eddie (Jun 17, 2015)

I just had pains all the way down in my bones.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

WTF.......
I now wish I had not clicked on this thread. 
I bet I have dreams tonight that involve a hook somewhere in the dream


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

That's horrible! Delete, delete...from my brain!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Dang.....just dang!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Just a little reminder to be careful !


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow, how in the hell did some of those get like that?  Ouuuccchhhh


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I hope that all those hookups were caused by a fish coming off and the hook being sling shot back at the boat, because just about every other scenario is caused by stupidity


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

This was my (stupidty) F-up,happened about two hours in to a six hour charter!!!Everyone had a good laugh while I was cleaning their catch with it still there five hours later!!This was once where it beat a sharp hook in the eye!PRICELESS!!!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

*two days ago*

:thumbup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Courtesy of Fast Eddie. 
Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Did you ever actually hear an A$$hole slam shut?*

When I saw the first pic mine slammed shut so hard that it made my ears ring.


----------



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank goodness no one was hooked in the scrotum


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Yep, you were right! Got that tingling all over!


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dang guys I've nearly given up riding my motorcycles after a friend being killed, and took up fishing as an alternative. Now these pics have me second guessing the safety of fishing! I guess I'm just gonna have to curl up into a ball and cover myself in bubble wrap and never leave the house. You're killing me!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

markbxr400 said:


> Dang guys I've nearly given up riding my motorcycles after a friend being killed, and took up fishing as an alternative. Now these pics have me second guessing the safety of fishing! I guess I'm just gonna have to curl up into a ball and cover myself in bubble wrap and never leave the house. You're killing me!


 Just wear some glasses and a cup, everything else can survive a hook. Lol...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Found a few more


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Back when I lived in PC Beach, there was a lady who used to night fish for cobia and Spanish. We talked her into coming out in the daylight to try for kings.

Her first time out, some yahoo sidecasted a Gotcha and buried two barbs off both trebles into her left cheek. We literally had to reach in her mouth with wire cutters to cut the 4 barbs off. The idiot who catch her demanded she pay him for the Gotcha.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A few more.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Right in the face !


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Cool..!!


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

Fishing a mbgfc tournament a few years back, landed a wahoo as the sun was coming up on a stretch 30 with aftermarket treble hooks, went to unhook the fish, wave hit boat, I lost balance, fish came to life, end result treble slammed to the hilt between thumb and forefinger, no possible way to get it out. Got back to weigh-in 12hrs later hook still in hand, by the way we were 72 miles out when it happened. Doc in the Box had to cut out hook


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

That does it. I'm done with hooks. 
From now on, I'll just tie a noose in the end of my line and hope they swim into it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Some of these bring back memories. My dad buried a treble hook in the back of my head one time. I remember grabbing the top of my head where the rod smacked me. Went to take my hat off and my uncle yelled, "Wait!" The lure hooked me right in the hole on the back of my ball cap. Fun day.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Out of all of these I'd have to say that the eyeball ones were the grossest and probably did the most damage, but I'll bet that the giant treble hook under the thumbnail probably hurt the worst. I can just feel that horrible throbbing pressure and pain. "Whomp, whomp ,whomp" !


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Every one I look at I find myself thinking "ok what would you do in this situation?". The big hooks in the foot make me think that would never happen to me, the eyeball ones are scary but I hope my reflexes would maybe save me in that situation but the worst looking one is the big treble under the thumb nail! How would we get that out? OUCH!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Scouticus said:


> Every one I look at I find myself thinking "ok what would you do in this situation?"!



Hopefully - I don't cuss but for sure - I'm gonna cry


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Here's some more


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry if this is too graphic but never wrap braid around your hand!

The other one is a marlin bill.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang ! Dang ! Dang ! Lol


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Without getting too descriptive, every time I view this thread there is a spot between my doodooer and my egg roll that gets a sickening tingle. Y'all get that?


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

the tingle is alive and well here. the braid picture, good grief.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Found a new one.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Whiskey + fishing isn't always the best combination.... Had to cut my sandal off, the treble pinned it to my foot.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Saw this, thought of grouper king...
It looks like they learned to smash the barbs down on these...
Good way to learn to keep your head down.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Oops...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Bawahaha ! That just looks like an accident waiting to happen !


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang! You shoulda prefaced this post with "Viewer Beware!" I don't think I will be able to sleep tonight, and I am not a squeemish pansie panty waste. Those are just too real and too close to home. Hell, they could even cause me so much mental trauma, that I may have to quit fishing altogether. Thanks,:thumbdown:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

And just think about how cool you will look out on the course with your head gear and chinstrap attached to your scrotum hook. Lol .. But I wouldn't risk it , not even with a dull non pointed barb less hook . Knowing my luck something would go horribly wrong, like a bee attack or something. Then there I'd be running and screaming while lifting my head and flailing my arms around while snatching a dull hook into my sack. Somehow or another I'd end up impaled. Lol


WannaBay said:


> Oops...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Why do i keep looking at these whenever you post new ones &#55357;&#56904;


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

stewart_fish said:


> Why do i keep looking at these whenever you post new ones ��


You know you shouldn't , but you just can't help it. Lol


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Courtesy of jcoss15


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Heeeeeyoooo! I'd probably want to cut the line on that one before someone tugs on it. Also just be thankful it didn't hit the artery and the fact we could keep fishing &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yikes


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn.
Whyme


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

My younger boy and his friend James were out fishing Wednesday and James got a lure hung in low branches. He tugged it free and came right back into his face.
They got the hook out of his nose easy enough, but were scared to mess with the one near his eye. Clipped the barb and backed it out.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

*Ouch*

This is me, not a pic pulled off the internet


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Another


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Ouch, looks like the ER waiting room.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Please tell the story 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Even Mona Lisa is shocked...


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

*Dude tripped and fell face first into the tackle box...*

...


----------



## blake r (Jun 28, 2016)

WannaBay said:


> ...












My foot, last week.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang ! Looks like you set the hook pretty good.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I think your post should be started with a viewer discretion warning and disclaimer! Lol


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> I think your post should be started with a viewer discretion warning and disclaimer! Lol


If I would have thought about it at the beginning I would have. When I started it I was trying to show a few shock and awe moments mixed with a few hey hold my beer moments, but as I continued to find more and more of them and others contributed their own accidents, it just kept growing. Lol....However, as gross or gory looking as they are ,I think that they have brought about a new level of hook awareness for most of us . I think it has also made some people add some heavy duty cutting pliers to the boat's tool bag. Stay safe everybody !


----------

